# Fisher/tundra help



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I finally got around to installing my Fisher RD plow.But now I have highbeam but no low beams?? Do any of you have any idea what could be causing this.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

The only other thing that I have noticed is that my traction light/ anti slip came on as well, it shut off when I took the plow off but I wasn't sure if this was something everyone is seeing. And I am a true believer that I could have gotten and 8ft hd with the right amount of ballast would have been no problem my truck only dropped half of and inch when I raised the plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JTK324;1689476 said:


> The only other thing that I have noticed is that my traction light/ anti slip came on as well, it shut off when I took the plow off but I wasn't sure if this was something everyone is seeing. And I am a true believer that I could have gotten and 8ft HD with the right amount of ballast would have been no problem my truck only dropped half of and inch when I raised the plow.


I'm not sure why your traction light/ anti slip comes on because it shouldn't. My Dad has had great luck plowing with his Tundra and I know a Tundra could hand an 8' Fisher HD. You should post some pictures of your truck and plow.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Will do buddy I'm going to mess with over the week end I will throw up some pictures


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JTK324;1689366 said:


> Well I finally got around to installing my Fisher RD plow.But now I have highbeam but no low beams?? Do any of you have any idea what could be causing this.


Flip the A/B connectors at the trucks headlights. Is it 3 or 4 port module?


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Three port


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can not flip the ab connector headlights they won't fit any ideas I'm getting tire of plowing with the high beams on


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JTK324;1762675 said:


> I can not flip the ab connector headlights they won't fit any ideas I'm getting tire of plowing with the high beams on


Are you sure? They usually unplug and flip. Same plug. At the headlights


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will double check this weekend


----------



## Saber (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to mount a RD on my '14 Tundra, did this get straightened out?


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

I just completed an install on my 2011 Tundra. I had the same problem. 
Where the Fisher wiring harness plugs into/onto the headlights......There are connectors that plug into/onto the headlamp bulbs....Those only connect one way. High and Low beam
The TRUCK harness plugs that you removed from the headlamp bulbs have a "clip" on them. Plug the embossed *B* on the Fisher harness low beam plugs facing the "clip".


----------

